# I need advice please



## W.Goepner (Mar 29, 2014)

I have many small talents. Some worth more than others. One is being able to take wire and twist stick figures in different poses. Now this is nothing big I know but when I started doing it while working a rather uninspiring job. My coworkers said I should do a "beginners how to." To share my talent with others. I had thought about it and went looking for other how to books on the subject. None of those I found at that time were so simple as what I did. 

Well what I need help with is how to describe what my hands are doing. I have made a few attempts and only sounded confusing at best. 

I am working on another attempt and will post it when i run into an issue again, or for analysis.

Bill

some pictures, 

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5816&thumb=1&d=1401864842

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5815&thumb=1&d=1401864821

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5814&thumb=1&d=1401864804

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5813&thumb=1&d=1401864789

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5812&thumb=1&d=1401864769

http://www.writingforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5811&thumb=1&d=1401864741

It is strange I remember them being better when I made them.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting talent you have there. I'd start by checking out what's out there - there are entire websites devoted to how-to. 

Here's a starting point: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Wire-Tree-Sculpture

Not sure if you are talking about doing a book or a blog, but if you use a camera and Wordpress and some patience, you could do a blog for free. Blogger or Blogspot are other free ones. But don't google 'freeones' like I just did. :-/

Cheers -


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 29, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Interesting talent you have there. I'd start by checking out what's out there - there are entire websites devoted to how-to.
> 
> Here's a starting point: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Wire-Tree-Sculpture
> 
> ...



Yes the link is similar to what I do. I need to do pics of what it is and how they look. I am thinking of more a book but once one learns how to make one the rest is up to the imagination. Though simple explanations of each different concept like a fishing pole, a fish an net, a cowboy's rope, or a stagecoach drivers whip. More intricate 3D shapes can be shown, like tables and chairs, benches, or what ever one can imagine.


----------



## stevesh (Mar 30, 2014)

Much as I hate to say it, I wonder if a series of YouTube videos might not be the best way to demonstrate this kind of skill.


----------



## W.Goepner (Mar 30, 2014)

stevesh said:


> Much as I hate to say it, I wonder if a series of YouTube videos might not be the best way to demonstrate this kind of skill.



Yes I thought the same, video would be easier and I could narrate it. But I was hoping to make a little so YouTube would be an out unless they have a way of charging. I only know it to be free.


----------



## Potty (Mar 30, 2014)

If your videos get enough hits, You tube will advertise off it and I _THINK_ you're entitled to some sort of commission... but don't quote me on that.


----------



## David K. Thomasson (Apr 11, 2014)

W.Goepner said:


> Yes I thought the same, video would be easier and I could narrate it. But I was hoping to make a little so YouTube would be an out unless they have a way of charging. I only know it to be free.



You could make a DVD to sell, but create a short free introductory video to post on Youtube and forums, etc. Show enough to get people interested, then sell the DVD.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 11, 2014)

You can actually make money on YouTube. I believe it's a sum of money per x views, in addition to revenue from putting ads on the video. It probably wont be much, but you could probably make a little something.

Just looking at it now, anyone can allow monetization on their account. Here's a link that may be helpful, if basic.

http://www.wikihow.com/Earn-Money-on-YouTube


----------



## Gofa (May 31, 2014)

Given you are looking to describe your actions take a video of what you do and then describe things as you see them on the video rather that from your own point of view. As others have said before me you tube seems a better bet. Given what you have described I would make some examples at various levels of complexity and place them for sale on Ebay. Telling people how to do it is one thing, showing them they sell is another.  PS put on your CV "craftsman" you say it is a small talent I would not damn it with such faint praise. Find a local craft market


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 1, 2014)

YouTube is probably your best bet, as others have said. I do like the idea of making DVDs and using YouTube to help advertise it, since that is pretty straightforward in terms of how you'd be making your money. 
And by the way, that's a really cool talent you have there!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 2, 2014)

How cool is that Bill, good luck! :thumbl:


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting! You might try to describe what your hands are doing in terms of the different types of bends and folds that you can make. Since you'll be writing about how to do this, try not to worry about going into perfect detail. There's only so much that you can describe with words.

It might be easier to describe how the metal should behave. Whether different strands should be equal or of different lengths, how far apart two strands might be. The angle to which you should bend a certain wire, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

i kind of like them for there simplicity and the way you catch the body movements in a single pose is really amazing.


----------



## dvspec (Jun 24, 2014)

If you are looking for terminology to use, look to wire wrapping in the jewelry making sections.  You might find instructions there as well.  

Having done wire work and wire wrapping, knowing the different metals should be a major section of your instructions.  Hard, half-hard, soft and dead-soft wires have very different behaviors.

If you do a demo video on YouTube to advertise, I would suggest a stop action animation using your cool little people.  That would rock.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 25, 2014)

escorial said:


> i kind of like them for there simplicity and the way you catch the body movements in a single pose is really amazing.



I guess that is what my coworkers thought. To me they were a pastime thing. Though like you say I did try to catch the action in a simple wire figure.

Thanks it means a lot.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 25, 2014)

dvspec said:


> If you are looking for terminology to use, look to wire wrapping in the jewelry making sections.  You might find instructions there as well.
> 
> Having done wire work and wire wrapping, knowing the different metals should be a major section of your instructions.  Hard, half-hard, soft and dead-soft wires have very different behaviors.
> 
> If you do a demo video on YouTube to advertise, I would suggest a stop action animation using your cool little people.  That would rock.



Oh you devil, you!

Don't do that! 

Now I am going to be plagued, of how to do that with free programs, because I cannot afford to buy a good video program.

You brat! I hate you.

*punches you on the shoulder*

Damn good idea! I like it.


----------



## dvspec (Jun 25, 2014)

I know I have a program on my computer that apparently came with it.  It's called my video - movie maker.  You can insert pictures into it and create a movie.  Check your computer, you may have the same thing or something similar.  Then you would just need a camera.  

Also, I noticed that your little people seemed to be leaning against stuff to make them stand up.  Off the top of my head the first thought was a clear epoxy base that you could stick their little people feet into.  Then you could make them swim with the fishes. LOL


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 25, 2014)

dvspec said:


> I know I have a program on my computer that apparently came with it.  It's called my video - movie maker.  You can insert pictures into it and create a movie.  Check your computer, you may have the same thing or something similar.  Then you would just need a camera.
> 
> Also, I noticed that your little people seemed to be leaning against stuff to make them stand up.  Off the top of my head the first thought was a clear epoxy base that you could stick their little people feet into.  Then you could make them swim with the fishes. LOL



Right now they go into a cookie ten. 

A couple of weeks ago, My Grandnieces were here for a short visit. I showed them the figures and they fell in love with them. I showed them how I do it and they said they would improve on them giving them hair and stuff. Like I said mine are the beginnings for a better ends. (a starting place)


----------



## Apex (Aug 6, 2014)

cc


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Oct 27, 2014)

I had a teacher who once told me that essentially the best teachers are the ones for whom something does not come naturally because they had to first teach themselves to do it and so they know a good path to teach others from experience.  When something comes naturally to someone, it's difficult to teach another person how to do that because they don't know how they do it, they just do.  

So, it might be helpful to pretend you're someone who doesn't know how to do what you do, and look up tutorials on "wire figures".  See how others would go about teaching themselves to do it, and apply that to your natural talent.  

Video may not work, but taking many pictures of each step could be helpful as the person following along can compare their figure to your figure as they go along without pausing the video ten times.


----------

